# Cat 6 rider on a Cat 1 bike~



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

What's everyone's opinion on a category 6 riders (recreational non-racing types), riding full carbon $8,000 bikes? Does it matter? 

If they can afford it, why not, right? There's nothing saying a person needs to ride a prerequisite weekly mileage, or keep a certain pace to ride a top of the line bike- or is there? 

Should someone who can't even finish a century ride stay away from the Dura Ace and Super Record group-O bikes?

Is there an unspoken "norm" or rule that a person should ride a bike in line with his abilities?


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

rose.johnp said:


> What's everyone's opinion on a category 6 riders (recreational non-racing types), riding full carbon $8,000 bikes? Does it matter?
> 
> If they can afford it, why not, right? There's nothing saying a person needs to ride a prerequisite weekly mileage, or keep a certain pace to ride a top of the line bike- or is there?
> 
> ...


It has nothing to do with anyone else what bike you ride. Period.


----------



## ludkeb (Feb 2, 2011)

There is somewhat of a stigma against people doing that (dentists riding Cervelo's?) and some laugh at them, but a lot the non-stuffy riders I know that are better than me (everyone) say this: they're the ones funding most of the R&D. I say this: Ride whatever you want. At least you're out riding.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

why it matters to you what another guy is riding ?

just ride what you have and be the best at it.


----------



## RoadSwag (Aug 19, 2011)

Nothing wrong with going big and enjoying the best of something! Will definitely make their riding experiences better. If someone did have a problem with it, im sure it would be out of jealousy haha.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Doesn't matter. For me, recreational cycling isn't about keeping up with or being jealous of the Joneses.

Who doesn't like to get to see a high-end bike out in the wild?


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

They're helping to keep the bike industry alive by buying the bikes with the biggest mark up, that's a good thing. I think it's money well spent compared to putting 22s on a primered Cutlass.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Who cares? The more important thing is to take care of it....nothing more painful than a neglected bike.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Ride the best you can afford until you wear it out. Re-evaluate and do the same again.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

No problem at all with what a rec rider is riding. Given a bit of confidence, they might even be talked into racing for pink slips. And that could get you the bike you've always dreamed of.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I rode better bike as a recreational rider than a racer. Mainly because after crashing a few times, I realized I didn't want a really expensive frame that I couldn't replace pretty quickly if it broke outside a mfg.'s warranty. If I ever quit racing, I'll go back to a more expensive frameset, but in the end, its really all about the rider anyway.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

There is a line that can be crossed.

Worlds Greatest Madone


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't drive really fancy cars and don't have a big, oversized house. I'm not a flashy person. 

But my bike is a Colnago C59 with a combo of Record and Super Record components. I'm currently working on a carbon tubular wheel set, with a power tap, to finish it off. It is a bike you could easily see in the pro peloton once I get the new wheels. I have raced a road bike only once in my life--in a combo mtb road race, although I'm no slouch out there. But you won't find me on the weekend road race circuit--I don't have the time.

The bottom line is I work my butt off as a small business owner (a professional) and biking is my hobby, stress relief, and way to try to stay young and fit. My bike is the one area where I choose to spend more money and get the best. It makes me happy to be riding a kick ass bike. There is nothing wrong with that in my assessment. 

I ride with some guys who are very good racers. Some of them have really nice bikes, but just as Daren commented above hey don't take those bikes to races. They've got lightweight race bikes, but they are bikes which cost less because they know the chance of a crash is much, much higher.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Personally, I think its great to see someone with a high dollar bike out there even if they arent the fastest. But unfortunately there are others that dont agree and heckle them to death. I think some of it is jealiousy and other is resentment. Everyone has to start somewhere and some can start with top of the line stuff and others save and save to eventually get something half as good.


----------



## ntb1001 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got a Campy Record 11 Cervelo S2 which cost me 8k...and I defiantly don't have the fitness or ability to take this bike to it;s limit's, but I love riding it. There really is no other feeling like riding a top level bike, if you can afford it...go for it.


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't be a hater.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

well, some day soon I plan on being one of these people....lol


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

How often in Miami do I see a 65 year old obese man driving around in a Ferrari 458 or Porsche GT3 RSR? These guys spent $100,000+ to drive cars that are some of the best track machines of any road cars on the planet, and yet I'd be willing to bet a large sum that almost all of them will never even approach the tire's lateral G limit in the car's lifetime. They will just sit in garages and doddle around Ocean Drive hoping to attract girls a third of their age. It's the same thing with the pro racing bikes owned by casual riders... Nothing "wrong" with it, it just makes those of us that can't afford such goodies jealous because we think we would be better suited to push the bike/car's limits in the manner it was designed for. What others have said about bankrolling the real riders also applies to the car world... If not for Mr. Banker (or in Miami, Mr. Coke Dealer) in his Ferrari 599, the F1 team wouldn't have quite as much money to retain a driver like Alonso who most certainly is deserving of sitting in the cockpit of the fastest cars on the planet.


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

As the saying goes, jealousy is the root of all evil. I own several nice bikes and several old cars. So what? I enjoy riding more that driving and i don't need to impress my neighbors.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

If nothing but worthy racers used the top end, to they manufacturer they wouldn't be worth producing.

I am all for it and those at the back who can afford do enjoy their ride and I get 2 year old top end parts from them when they upgrade. My issue of irritation is usually from the 'middle', where parts and attitude are an attempted substitute for training and talent...
-


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Recreational riders piss me off.


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

skepticman said:


> There is a line that can be crossed.
> 
> Worlds Greatest Madone


thats too funny!


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

If someone is dumb enough to spend $8K on a bike are more then welcomed to it. 

There are two arguments to this. One is that these guys allow the bike manufactures to increase prices to obscene levels(which they currently are). Then there's the argument of trickle down technology becoming much cheaper, so a racer can sit on something in the $2K range and have no excuses when they don't win.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Even worse is that he probably has 7 trainers at home.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

i'm in my 20's. i make about 25k a year as an illustrator. I don't have much money at all. My bike, with all the work and components i've added to it, cost about $2500. That's 10% of my yearly income. A lot of these guys I see, and sometimes ride with, ride very expensive bicycles. some are fast, most aren't really, but i am guessing that their bicycles, very fancy compared to mine, don't cost even 5% of their annual income. That being said. would I feel a little ostentatious on a 10k bike? yes. would it outweigh the enjoyment i would get out of it? very doubtful. people spend outrageous amounts of money everyday on everything you can imagine. bicycles are a great way to part with some cash if you have it, in my opinion.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

I like it for the sake that it helps fund the industry. 

Personally, I always like to have equipment that is slightly above my level so I can only blame myself if I don't like the results.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

You know I have a second thought about this.....if the person in question is a recreational rider, then more than likely will end up letting the 8k$ bike sit and the sell it. So that means someone like US that would love to have an 8K$ bike but not pay that much, would be able to get it used at a song! HAHA
I guess you can always put a positive spin on anything.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

It took me 4 or 5 years to scrape the cash together to get STI after it came out. I would see the "dentist / lawyers " (through green shaded glasses) riding Litespeeds or Marlins which were all decked out with the lastest gear. I had other priorities. Other commitments. I would think to myself (and sometimes out loud) that they couldn't ride the bikes the way the bike was made to be ridden, so why have it? I dreamed of getting myself a Time or a Look and rode used parts and frames that were sold because of new bling being in the stable.
Now, I have commited some funds to "the bike". Well, truthfully two. Coming up to 50, means I can not ride it like it was built to be ridden and I believe that there are some out there 30 years younger than me who would say so. Yet they see me riding almost daily,,,,smiling. One day they may understand as well. Until then, I'll keep smiling.

A friend of mine has a passion for music. He has a very expensive sound system, Every so often I see a sparkle in his eye as he turns his system on.....it is a look of pleasure. He enjoys it very much and does not work in a studio or the music business. It is his private passion...something that gets him out of bed in the morning.

Some ride bikes, some listen to music...some smoke crack.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

This type of rider is known as a "Fred". Please use the correct terminology and do not confuse them with Hoobas.

Thank you.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

rose.johnp said:


> What's everyone's opinion on a category 6 riders (recreational non-racing types), riding full carbon $8,000 bikes? Does it matter?
> 
> If they can afford it, why not, right? There's nothing saying a person needs to ride a prerequisite weekly mileage, or keep a certain pace to ride a top of the line bike- or is there?
> 
> ...


No; right; no; no; no.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Ironically it makes a lot more sense for a recreational rider to have an $8k bike than it does for an unsponsored racer or any ability to have one.

Anyway, I like checking out nice bikes in person. I don't care who owns them or how fast they can ride I just like to see them. So more power to people of any ability or financial situation who get high $ bikes. With all the crap people buy in our consumer society bikes don't make the list of things I'm about to critique people for buying.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

The only thing that bothers me is when you have that and they have an SRM and Zipp 404s but never race. And they are just daddling along the bikepath.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

skepticman said:


> There is a line that can be crossed.
> 
> Worlds Greatest Madone


AAARHG!!!

What has been seen, cannot be unseen. That dude should be jailed on principle.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

onlineflyer said:


> *As the saying goes, jealousy is the root of all evil quote*. I own several nice bikes and several old cars. So what? I enjoy riding more that driving and i don't need to impress my neighbors.


Is that a saying? I've never heard it. 

I've heard this one, "The love of money is the root of all evil." It's in the New Testament, Paul's letter to Timothy.

I like your car/bike priority ranking.

What's a "Group-O"? Isn't that a blood type?


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

tindrum said:


> i'm in my 20's. i make about 25k a year as an illustrator. I don't have much money at all. My bike, with all the work and components i've added to it, cost about $2500. That's 10% of my yearly income. A lot of these guys I see, and sometimes ride with, ride very expensive bicycles. some are fast, most aren't really, but i am guessing that their bicycles, very fancy compared to mine, don't cost even 5% of their annual income. That being said. would I feel a little ostentatious on a 10k bike? yes. would it outweigh the enjoyment i would get out of it? very doubtful. people spend outrageous amounts of money everyday on everything you can imagine. bicycles are a great way to part with some cash if you have it, in my opinion.


I won't say how much I make. I'm a sub-specialty radiologist in a university hospital.

My bike is a 2006 Madone 5.0, Ultegra grupo, with Spinergy Stealth PBO wheels. It's roughly 3k worth of bike. But, I bought it used on eBay for $1600. It is negligibly faster than the 2001 Giant TCR2 that it retired.

Could I afford a $10K super bike? Yes.

Would it make me faster? - No. (At least not in any dramatic way.)

Would it make me happy? - Meh. I'd probably feel like I was letting it down by riding so slow.

*I wish I could buy 20-something legs, lungs, heart, testosterone...*


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I used to race...long ago. I was also raised with an appreciation for "the finer things in life." No, that doesn't mean I had the proverbial sliver spoon in my mouth - rather to work hard for the things you want/dream about.

So now that I have worked 20+ yrs and provided for my family, should I buy a cheap bike with 105 or lower components just because I don't race? What about the sports car I dreamed about as a teen/young adult, worked and saved for until I could comfortably write a check to pay for without impacting my family budget or vacation plans?

I say buy what you want and can afford - regardless of what others say. As a non-racer, I currently own 2 Dura Ace equipped bikes. I also ride 4-6 days a week (6-8k miles per yr), and can keep pace with the local Velo/race guys...just choose to ride for fitness/fun and to explore the outdoors. I know that I appreciate the nicer bikes and better groupo's - I didn't just start riding and buy the best I could find...I've been riding for over 30 yrs and have had both ends of the spectrum.

Same goes for my cars - started off with and have always stayed with what I could afford. Again, while I don't attend track events, I have 2 vehicles of "Germanic Racing Lineage" that are both extremely capable and get driven often.

The guys I get a laugh from are the ones that collect their "garage queens" - be it bikes, cars, or whatever. These items are usually way more than the owner can handle or cost them soooo much that they keep the item "stored" in the garage to protect it and keep it perfect. I say to hell with that - I purchase items I want and use/enjoy. My cars/bikes are not garage statues to be viewed - they get used as intended.

Just my $0.02....YMMV


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

After seeing several $10K bikes trashed with broken frames, broken components and broken riders in the last 3 triathlons I have competed in, I salute anyone who rides them regardless of why they are riding. Me, I am satisfied with the less than $2K price I paid for a bike that listed at @ $2.6K and will be somewhat less miffed if it ends up similarly trashed in one of my races. I intend to transition to bike racing after I have completed my 1st full IM in 2013 and have the dinero to buy a TT/Tri specific bike so that I can return my current Ultegra gruppo road bike to racing form.

To me, I think people should be able to ride whatever kind of bicycle they want, although I do tend to wince when I see a seriously speedy Cervelo or Bianchi being used as a beach bomber complete with paniers and baskets. I don't see them too much where I live now but they were not uncommon on the boardwalk at Pacific Beach on some days.

It's no different than seeing a retired lady or gent gently wafting down the freeway at the speed limit in a $150K+ car that could see the north side of 180 mph. More power to the grandpa or grandma that saw the quality of such a ride instead of spoiling their offspring rotten. One can only hope and plan to be as fortunate as they are when we reach that age!


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm all for it. Helps stimulate local economy and the LBS loves it. I was in my LBS recently just as they delivered a newly built Pinarello Dogma that the owner decided to have set up with Shimano 105 and "suicide levers" on the bars just to "ride around town". Not the typical setup for a Dogma......but the customer is always right.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

So it's unanimous. It’s not a problem for people to ride anything they want – racer or not. 

I agree with that. Not only do I not care and don’t think of someone like that in a bad way, I appreciate their ride, no matter their skill level and enjoy seeing those bikes. 

The funny thing is that this doesn’t apply to me. So although it doesn’t bother me if someone else were to ride a bike that could be perceived as too much bike for the rider, it would bother me if I were doing it. My wife told me several times that I should get myself a nice bike because I enjoy it and use it but I just can’t bring myself to get a higher end machine because I’d feel like a pretender. Well, that and we can’t afford it.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wood Devil said:


> No problem at all with what a rec rider is riding. Given a bit of confidence, they might even be talked into racing for pink slips. And that could get you the bike you've always dreamed of.


btdt, they never pay up.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Wow, you don't think of the bike leg of a Tri as being that dangerous.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

I know of a guy who buys 4k-10k bikes and doesn't ride them. He keeps them in his workshop just to have them. He likes to collect them. He probably has 75k worth of bikes. I'm talking Dogma's with full SRAM Red, Fulcrum Racing Speed wheels or one of his favorites a Look 595 with Zipp 404's and full Dura-Ace. 

That is a crime. 

Best part is his wife has no clue he does this.


----------



## crazyc (Jun 5, 2008)

As I approach the half century mark my riding performance abilities have obviously
decreased but my ability to fund a nicer ride has increased. Sure I could afford
a top of the line bike but I restrain myself because I feel it's overkill. I do not
believe that I could maximize the bikes ability and purpose hence I stick to mid range
rides to which I think I'm better suited. I try to find utility and reason in most purchases.
But if some want the best they are certainly entitled to it. Having sweet bikes on 
the road is like riding through the local college, lots of eye candy.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

ludkeb said:


> There is somewhat of a stigma against people doing that (dentists riding Cervelo's?) and some laugh at them, but a lot the non-stuffy riders I know that are better than me (everyone) say this: they're the ones funding most of the R&D. I say this: Ride whatever you want. At least you're out riding.


_Real_ dentists ride Serottas.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

due to some "short cummings"  I am obliged to ride and drive the most expensive vehicle I can afford without mortgaging my house :ihih:


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Dan333sp said:


> How often in Miami do I see a 65 year old obese man driving around in a Ferrari 458 or Porsche GT3 RSR? These guys spent $100,000+ to drive cars that are some of the best track machines of any road cars on the planet, and yet I'd be willing to bet a large sum that almost all of them will never even approach the tire's lateral G limit in the car's lifetime. They will just sit in garages and doddle around Ocean Drive hoping to attract girls a third of their age. It's the same thing with the pro racing bikes owned by casual riders... Nothing "wrong" with it, it just makes those of us that can't afford such goodies jealous because we think we would be better suited to push the bike/car's limits in the manner it was designed for. What others have said about bankrolling the real riders also applies to the car world... If not for Mr. Banker (or in Miami, Mr. Coke Dealer) in his Ferrari 599, the F1 team wouldn't have quite as much money to retain a driver like Alonso who most certainly is deserving of sitting in the cockpit of the fastest cars on the planet.



The difference being that the limits of a $2k bike are the same as a $10k bike, which is not the case with most cars. While expensive bikes may have more desirable riding characteristics, feel etc., the performance gains are negligible if any. It's doubtful that a person who is fast (or slow) on a $2k bike is suddenly going to be faster on a $10k bike. 

Additionally, unlike in a car, if you are 65 and obese on a bike, you can't hide that fact, especially in spandex 





-----

I just bought a bike that would retail for about $6k (didn't pay quite that much for it though), it was an impulsive buy after having something bad happen in my life. 
While I can certainly hold my own in some circles, I am not racing, just recreational riding, so it could be argued that it is "above my pay grade". 
From the purchase I realized that one's wallet doesn't buy speed on a bike and the real point of owning such a machine was that it got me excited to ride and and to ride as hard as I can, that is the only way to go faster! 

To add, this is the first bike I've bought in 16 years and it will likely be a long time before I buy another, so I've probably spent far less than some that have gone through many less expensive bikes over the years


An expensive bike would only be wasted on someone who doesn't appreciate it. :wink:


.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Ride what you can afford.. what you like.. and don't give a rats arse what anyone else says. Good for you if you want to ride an $8-10,000 super bike. However don't claim to be an awesome cyclist unless you have the legs to back it up. In that case I have more respect to the dude on the 1980's steel road bike that kicks everyone butt!


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

Category means nothing.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Ride what ever bike you want to and f____ what others think.


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dont Cat 1 rider get they bike for free? Dont company want you to buy the best they have to offer ($$$)? I think if you have the money why not buy the best you can, you only live once. Enjoy riding.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

It can be annoying, especially if you are poor and ride a ton and wish you had that bike...but then again, that dude might work all day to be able to afford that bike and thus not have time for riding.

So yup, it can be annoying but at least it's a bunch of money spent on something cool AND healthy (if they ride it.) And, these are the folks who keep the used bike market full of great bikes for far less than you'd have to spend to buy it new.

As long as they ride it as often as they can, I can't fault anyone for buying the bike they want. Besides I find fixsters who dump tons of money into a fashion accessory bike far more bothersome than some dentist on a Serotta who only gets out once or twice a week but really enjoys riding a PRO-level steed.


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

The other day I saw a guy riding a colnago cx-1 with reynolds dv46 and super record. When I looked closer, I saw he still had his pie plates on and was rocking the camelbak. I chuckled for a few seconds and then went on living my life.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

rose.johnp said:


> Is there an unspoken "norm" or rule that a person should ride a bike in line with his abilities?


I often ride up to people on too good a bike and tell them that somewhere a potential pro cyclist with oodles of ability has turned into a meth head because they weren't able to buy that bike that's being wasted under their fat, recreational azz. Then I ride off.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

cropduster said:


> The other day I saw a guy riding a colnago cx-1 with reynolds dv46 and super record. When I looked closer, I saw he still had his pie plates on and was rocking the camelbak. I chuckled for a few seconds and then went on living my life.


You were able to zero in on those spinning _Reynolds dv46_ labels? Maybe they were Zipp Z4's and Campy Chorus? You've got great eyes, man.

If a dood can afford expensive athletic clothes/running shoes, and he's not an Olympian, should anyone care? If I see a person shooting with an expensive Nikon with a long lense, I think, nice camera. I wish I had that. When I see a person cruising in a nice car ('55 Caddy, Austin Healey, Astin Martin DB5), I'm jealous. 

This whole thread cracks me up.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

calle_betis said:


> This whole thread cracks me up.


The insecurity in this thread smells strong with a few users, eh? :idea:


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

terry b said:


> I often ride up to people on too good a bike and tell them that somewhere a potential pro cyclist with oodles of ability has turned into a meth head because they weren't able to buy that bike that's being wasted under their fat, recreational azz. Then I ride off.


That was you!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

lamazion said:


> That was you!


No hard feelings?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah; there IS an unwritten rule that the bike should reflect the rider's ability.

Having the equipment was SUPPOSED to be a sign of achievement, symbolic of stature attained.

Do many of us get peeved when the Cat.6 rolls by on his ϋber bike? Sure. Then, if we've already achieved zen-like status in the bike world, the moment fades and we smile, knowing the truth...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ In your dreams! You don't tell me what to ride.

I "earned" the right to a nice bike by putting myself through university (two degrees) and working damn hard for 30+ years, last year I did over 100 12 hour shifts.
Whiny slackers think they "deserve" everything but don't want to work for it crack me up.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Peter P. said:


> Yeah; there IS an unwritten rule that the bike should reflect the rider's ability.
> 
> Having the equipment was SUPPOSED to be a sign of achievement, symbolic of stature attained.
> 
> Do many of us get peeved when the Cat.6 rolls by on his ϋber bike? Sure. Then, if we've already achieved zen-like status in the bike world, the moment fades and we smile, knowing the truth...


There is no written or unwritten rule who can ride what. Given the amount of cheapo people who do their best NOT to support their LBS, can anyone truly complain when a customer drops serious coin on a nice bike, no matter how good they are or aren't? 

If someone truly has zen, they wouldn't flinch when someone has a better bike than them.


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Just bought a Cento1 as a 30th birthday present for myself. 

I love it!


----------



## Taco Brown (Dec 1, 2010)

First, who cares. Second, I'm sure my local LBS would benefit from any such sales, and they do A LOT for the biking community.


----------



## Tripleblack (Apr 13, 2011)

bmach said:


> Ride what ever bike you want to and f____ what others think.


This explains it better than any other post in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tripleblack (Apr 13, 2011)

Peter P. said:


> Yeah; there IS an unwritten rule that the bike should reflect the rider's ability.
> 
> Having the equipment was SUPPOSED to be a sign of achievement, symbolic of stature attained.
> 
> Do many of us get peeved when the Cat.6 rolls by on his ϋber bike? Sure. Then, if we've already achieved zen-like status in the bike world, the moment fades and we smile, knowing the truth...


Inb4 this clown changes his mind and says he was 'just kidding'!


----------



## fordtough75 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gear helps be the talent is in the person. Hell I play golf with crap clubs and laugh at the guys that are swinging ping and cobra's and have a horrible game. It is what it is... This is just a new hobby. Im a beginner


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

DiegoMontoya said:


> AAARHG!!!
> 
> What has been seen, cannot be unseen. That dude should be jailed on principle.


the dude has more money than common sense. Then again, most of us cyclists have more money than common sense (see any weight weenie forum post), and most of us ride better bikes than we probably deserve.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Dan333sp said:


> How often in Miami do I see a 65 year old obese man driving around in a Ferrari 458 or Porsche GT3 RSR? These guys spent $100,000+ to drive cars that are some of the best track machines of any road cars on the planet, and yet I'd be willing to bet a large sum that almost all of them will never even approach the tire's lateral G limit in the car's lifetime. They will just sit in garages and doddle around Ocean Drive hoping to attract girls a third of their age. It's the same thing with the pro racing bikes owned by casual riders... Nothing "wrong" with it, it just makes those of us that can't afford such goodies jealous because we think we would be better suited to push the bike/car's limits in the manner it was designed for. What others have said about bankrolling the real riders also applies to the car world... If not for Mr. Banker (or in Miami, Mr. Coke Dealer) in his Ferrari 599, the F1 team wouldn't have quite as much money to retain a driver like Alonso who most certainly is deserving of sitting in the cockpit of the fastest cars on the planet.


My thoughts as i clicked the topic!!


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

rose.johnp said:


> What's everyone's opinion on a category 6 riders (recreational non-racing types), riding full carbon $8,000 bikes? Does it matter?


Really no different from someone with a lot of cash buying a Hummer and never taking it off-road. If you can afford it, why not?


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

This is the progression of a bike rider:

1. Slow recreational rider ; likes cool bike stuff and spends the money if they have it. 

2. Slow rider who thinks he's fast; Hates slow rider with cool **** he can't afford.

3. Sorta fast rider; Starts to get past who's riding what but still still gets envious of slow guy with ZIPPs

4. Fast rider; Only bike he really cares about is his own, been beaten enough times in races by guys with basic bikes to not care what other people ride, mostly hopes the two year old glue job on his race wheels holds for another season.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I used to ride with a guy that currently competes internationally on the track. He trained on a POS everyday. His legs were terrifying huge and that's all that mattered.

Those that ride and know what it's all about, never look at the bike......look at the legs!


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm getting a seven bike made. It will be expensive, but it will fit me and I will be comforatble riding it.

people that don't know bikes will ask why i didn't get a trek, people that do will look and appreciate the workmanship and that will make me happy


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Stupid thread. There is no such thing as cat 1 or cat 6 bikes.

There are bikes from different range, but it has nothing to do with the level of the rider. There are pro teams which are using mid range race bike with ultegra / chorus groups. And the most expensive bikes are not ridden by pro riders, but by recrational riders.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

originally posted by *rose.johnp *


> What's everyone's opinion on a category 6 riders (recreational non-racing types), riding full carbon $8,000 bikes? Does it matter?
> 
> If they can afford it, why not, right? There's nothing saying a person needs to ride a prerequisite weekly mileage, or keep a certain pace to ride a top of the line bike- or is there?
> 
> ...


Speaking in general to no one inparticular, what do you care? really? It's none of your business nor anyone elses. If someone wants an $8000-$10,000 bike and can afford it; good for him. Don't really care if he can ride like Lance or not. If you can't handle it, then move along. This whole attitude that some people have that someone can't buy a bike beyond his/her ability level is idiotic and borders on stupidity.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Ditto her too. .*



Daren said:


> I rode better bike as a recreational rider than a racer.


Raced a crappy Cannondale, and now I ride for fun on a much nicer whip. The OP makes a ridiculous connection between racer and a high-end bike. That's as silly as saying if you don't track race, you shouldn't buy a Porsche 911 or BMW M3. High-end anything is bought by people who make good money, a typical Cat 1 races/trains so much, most don't make an money to own nice stuff.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't care too much about what people ride, but I have seen some inexperienced riders crash on race bikes that are a little too twitchy for their level of experience. Last weekend I watched a guy look away for just a second only to eat asphalt.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

cdhbrad said:


> Wow, you don't think of the bike leg of a Tri as being that dangerous.


I agree, but hyper agressive, hyper competitive cyclists on expensive speed machines are fairly common in many of the triathlons I have been in. In one case it was 2 riders trying to get past a speed bump in a neighborhood that a course was routed through. Only room for 1 rider, neither rider gave way, both were taken away in their own ambulance while their bikes were swept up and taken back to the transition area. 

Even the small (130 competitors) tri I was in last weekend had at least 1 rider end up with his arm in a sling and his bike needing some repairs. In many cases it can be unfamiliar courses with a bit of sand or gravel, or perhaps in this case the course was partially on a MUT with lots of runners, recreational riders and at least 1 REALLY pizzed off granny (she flipped me the bird when I went by her at about 22 mph)!


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

"It's so choice... if you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up"


----------



## cropduster (May 10, 2011)

calle_betis said:


> You were able to zero in on those spinning _Reynolds dv46_ labels? Maybe they were Zipp Z4's and Campy Chorus? You've got great eyes, man.
> 
> 
> This whole thread cracks me up.


I wish my eyes were that good. He was standing at a stoplight as I rode by. I didn't see if it was a dv46T or C though.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

When I was younger and raced XC I did well (consistent top 5, never better than 2nd) and did this on an entry level bike and later a mid level bike (Specialized hardrock LX and Stumpjumper XT) no discs, tub less, etc. Plenty of guys that I passed rode bikes waaaaaaayyyy more expensive. It didn't change anything.
Now that I don't race and do it purely for recreation and fitness my bikes are waaaaaayyyyyy more $$$. 

Moral: when you are young you have time but not much money so you ride fast on low to mid range stuff (most, not all)
When you are older you got more money from your job and ride nicer stuff but generally don't race. You tend to have more money than time to train. either way I never gave a ratz arse what the guys I passed when I was young or the guys that passed me as I got older rode. Unless it was really nice in which case I would tell them "nice bike!"


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

Peter P. said:


> Yeah; there IS an unwritten rule that the bike should reflect the rider's ability.
> 
> Having the equipment was SUPPOSED to be a sign of achievement, symbolic of stature attained.
> 
> Do many of us get peeved when the Cat.6 rolls by on his ϋber bike? Sure. Then, if we've already achieved zen-like status in the bike world, the moment fades and we smile, knowing the truth...


So how fast do I have to be to ride a Colnago C59? Give me a power to weight ratio or average mph per solo ride or something. What type of success if necessary? 

It is funny when I was looking at the bike there weren't any achievement pre-conditions on it. A bike is not a medal of honor or a degree from a university.


----------



## edvard22 (Aug 12, 2011)

The two sports/hobbies that i happen to be good at/enjoy are shooting and biking. Both of these revolve around a single expensive piece of machinery supported by smaller yet equally important pieces of equipment. Am I an olympic level competitor in either of these activities? No. Is that going to stop me from buying the best i can? Of course not. I ride and shoot the best so i can only blame my limitations on myself (well, i shoot the best, still working on the bike). My number one hate is being held back by equipment. Why should i have to deal with cheap stuff just because someone doesnt think i deserve the more expensive bike?

I love the research behind finding the best piece of equipment. The hours spent scrutinizing every detail of the machine. Then i love trying to find the best deal on it, scouring google, ebay and craigslist for days at a time. For me its not just the thrill of the sport. Its the knowledge and understanding of how the equipment works and how it can be improved. After that, its the thrill of the hunt. Im only sixteen but i wear oakleys everyday. Not because my rich mommie bought them for me on a whim, but because i spent a solid week roofing, then researched the glasses for two weeks until i knew exactly what pair i wanted. The pride i felt walking out of the Sunglass hut with my brand new pair of fancy sunglasses is indescribable. Not only because i had the glasses, but because i knew more about them than the salesman behind the counter.

Whenever i see a man ride down my street on a gorgeous cervelo or pinarello I dont get angry at him. I just think, "That man really knows quality. Good for him". Sure, every once in a while its just a rich guy riding it because he can, but 9 times out of 10 its a really nice guy out for a ride on his beloved stallion. He probably saved for years so he could buy the best, and i can really respect that.


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

Gatorback said:


> So how fast do I have to be to ride a Colnago C59? Give me a power to weight ratio or average mph per solo ride or something. What type of success if necessary?
> 
> It is funny when I was looking at the bike there weren't any achievement pre-conditions on it. A bike is not a medal of honor or a degree from a university.


*Colnago C59*
Bicycle
Weight 7
Aerodynamics 6
Durability 140/140
Required Strength 82
Required Endurance 82
Required Level 39

That's just the basic C59, obviously a magical or rare one will have higher requirements.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

edvard22 said:


> The two sports/hobbies that i happen to be good at/enjoy are shooting and biking. Both of these revolve around a single expensive piece of machinery supported by smaller yet equally important pieces of equipment. Am I an olympic level competitor in either of these activities? No. Is that going to stop me from buying the best i can? Of course not. I ride and shoot the best so i can only blame my limitations on myself (well, i shoot the best, still working on the bike). My number one hate is being held back by equipment. Why should i have to deal with cheap stuff just because someone doesnt think i deserve the more expensive bike?
> 
> I love the research behind finding the best piece of equipment. The hours spent scrutinizing every detail of the machine. Then i love trying to find the best deal on it, scouring google, ebay and craigslist for days at a time. For me its not just the thrill of the sport. Its the knowledge and understanding of how the equipment works and how it can be improved. After that, its the thrill of the hunt. Im only sixteen but i wear oakleys everyday. Not because my rich mommie bought them for me on a whim, but because i spent a solid week roofing, then researched the glasses for two weeks until i knew exactly what pair i wanted. The pride i felt walking out of the Sunglass hut with my brand new pair of fancy sunglasses is indescribable. Not only because i had the glasses, but because i knew more about them than the salesman behind the counter.
> 
> Whenever i see a man ride down my street on a gorgeous cervelo or pinarello I dont get angry at him. I just think, "That man really knows quality. Good for him". Sure, every once in a while its just a rich guy riding it because he can, but 9 times out of 10 its a really nice guy out for a ride on his beloved stallion. He probably saved for years so he could buy the best, and i can really respect that.


Well said sir, well said.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I am no racer but also no posseur. I can put enough power on my $$$ bike to no have anything to be ashamed for.

I can drop easily guys on $$$$$$ überbikes and also Freds on $ crapbikes can drop me.

The bottom line is that doesn't matter, ride what you can afford and enjoy it fully.


----------



## J-HY (Mar 5, 2010)

From doing sportbike trackdays, riding motocross, mtb and road bike- I've determined that I'd much rather be the faster guy on the old or 'less capable' bike than the poseur with 2 backup bikes, toyhauler, etc. That said- my new Wilier _is_ much more capable than me


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

WaynefromOrlando said:


> I agree, but hyper agressive, hyper competitive cyclists on expensive speed machines are fairly common in many of the triathlons I have been in. In one case it was 2 riders trying to get past a speed bump in a neighborhood that a course was routed through. Only room for 1 rider, neither rider gave way, both were taken away in their own ambulance while their bikes were swept up and taken back to the transition area.


They must have never mastered the simple technique of the bunny hop.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I am no racer but also no posseur. I can put enough power on my $$$ bike to no have anything to be ashamed for.
> 
> I can drop easily guys on $$$$$$ überbikes and also Freds on $ crapbikes can drop me.
> 
> The bottom line is that doesn't matter, ride what you can afford and enjoy it fully.



I guess that's where I would place myself, Salsa. Not a racer, but not an poseur. I'd refer to my self as a highly motivated, addicted enthusiast. Cycling is a huge part of my life. 

Over the years my wife and I discussed someday buying an old Austin Healey or Triumph. Those wheels would cost me $20K+ and we wouldn't be racing them. I just love old sports cars. I envy those who have them and drive them. 

Last year, when I refied my house, I came out of it with $20K.☺ I bought my Colnago for around $6K, even though I could have purchased pretty much the same bike online for $4,500 (but I'm all about supporting my local economy, the LBS and I feel that being I've spent $11K-$13K there over the last 5 years @ this LBS, that should mean something when I need service- but that's another thread.) 

There is no way I could afford to replace my bike if I wreaked it racing at this point. I ride for me. I ride for my health & happiness. I ride to get faster. I ride so my kids see their old man working his ass off, living life with a smile. 

With that said, given the shorter season in Michigan, I logged 5000 miles last year, and will meet my 5000 mile for this year's goal tomorrow on my ride. If I hadn't gotten sick in May and June I may very well have reached 6500-7000 miles this year. I can sustain 21-24mph on flats on my own. If people call me a "Fred" because of what I ride, and that it makes them feel better, then have at it.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Is the guy on the Category-Expensive bike fast on his bike?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

cyclesport45 said:


> Is the guy on the Category-Expensive bike fast on his bike?


What does it matter? It's not like you can take his bike if you're faster.

Even if they're going slow, perhaps they're trying to eventually get faster. We all started somewhere. On of our best local racers was overweight and a smoker. He's no longer either of those, other than smoking most racers. 

Just because you see a rider going slow doesn't mean they suck. Perhaps they had a hard couple of workouts and are on a recovery ride or even on a really long ride. Heck, they could even be sick that day and toughing it out. I lost a little speed on the bike this summer because of work obligations, then having some knee pain, which I fixed only to sprain my wrist tripping on the deck.


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

People should ride whatever they want. While a more expensive or "nicer" bike will not make you faster, it can make the experience better. Not everyone rides for speed. 

A $10 bottle of scotch will get you just as drunk as a $100 bottle and a $5 steak will get you as full as a $50 steak. For those who can afford and appreciate it, the difference is huge.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

skepticman said:


> There is a line that can be crossed.
> 
> Worlds Greatest Madone




God that's funny. The Zipp wheels and the rack really make it.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

rose.johnp said:


> What's everyone's opinion on a category 6 riders (recreational non-racing types), riding full carbon $8,000 bikes? Does it matter?


An $8000 bicycle will depreciate less than a new car (average price: $29,000).

Few people would give some one grief for driving a brand new Toyota (or even an Audi) and ought to cut the cyclist more slack for their more modest spending habits.


----------



## phiya (Aug 3, 2011)

Undecided said:


> _Real_ dentists ride Serottas.


What do CPAs ride? I might need a new bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Can't believe it took me so long to wander into this thread.

When I was in college, I did a liberal arts degree and thought I was working hard. Which is to say that I could devote a full weekend day to wandering around on singletrack on my mountain bike, and sneak in some quick singletrack and road loops during the week. Luckily, I don't have detailed records from that time and I can suspect I'm faster now that I don't have as much time, but ride harder and compete. Anyway, I was the annoying kid on the cheap hardtail who could out-climb and out-descend all the people who drove in and rode my local spots on Santa Cruz Superlights.

I was envious. But I also know that whether or not I'm "worthy," in a few years I'm going to have the spending power to get whatever bike I want. While I don't see myself getting one of the luxury brands, at least unless it's one my sponsor can give me for a non-luxury price, I can imagine sticking $1000 worth of suspension fork on the front of a beautiful carbon feather frame; hopefully it won't stop me from racing the **** out of it. I'm fond of my road bike, but I've had it eleven years and it's never quite fit right. If I had the spending power to just walk into a shop and replace it with carbon and Ultegra, I probably would. Once I recovered from the hit of getting a couple really hot mountain bikes and a nicer 'cross bike. 

So if I'm showing off my cheap chainstays to someone else, I know that in a few years, I'm going to be in that person's position when one of the talented, determined and disciplined people coming up gets by me on the bike that's just enough to let his fitness do the talking.

It's self-defeating bikes that get to me. Fixies with bling parts that make them illegal for the track. Road bikes that aren't massed start legal. Weight weenie mountain bikes that sacrifice reliability to the extent they won't function for a whole race. Top-end mountain bikes with slicks. Maybe the World's Greatest Madone.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

> ...the course was partially on a MUT with lots of runners, recreational riders and at least 1 REALLY pizzed off granny (she flipped me the bird when I went by her at about 22 mph)!...


A well deserved bird flip.

Who's the greater idiot: the person who organized a race on a frigging MUT or an idiot who actually rode fast on it?


----------



## seanhub1 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Like the bike deserves to be ridden.*

When we talk about things like" I'm not riding my bike like it deserves to be ridden / meant to be ridden or I'm older and not worthy of my incredible racing machine", remember this. The bike was meant to be pedaled and enjoyed, to have it's gears shifted and to be out of a cage, both car and work, and to enjoy living. While I have worked very hard in my 41 years to be able to enjoy expensive bicycles, I and most others don't do it to impress anyone other than ourselves.While I do ride more than the average recreational cyclist, 200 miles per week, I don't resent the person who has the money for the $10,000 bike. I do feel bad that their lives or work don't allow them to enjoy it as much as I do. I just thank god to be alive and spinning the cranks. The people who made the bike don't care who rides it or where, just that someone buys it, swings a leg over it and gets to feel like a kid again, whatever the price.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> An $8000 bicycle will depreciate less than a new car (average price: $29,000).
> 
> Few people would give some one grief for driving a brand new Toyota (or even an Audi) and ought to cut the cyclist more slack for their more modest spending habits.


Being American and after Pearl Harbor and the Holocaust, of course I give people crap for buying cars made by the Japs or Germans.


----------



## Sloburu (Mar 23, 2011)

I think I read some where toyota and vw/audi are the 2 biggest auto makers in the world.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

edvard22 said:


> The two sports/hobbies that i happen to be good at/enjoy are shooting and biking. Both of these revolve around a single expensive piece of machinery supported by smaller yet equally important pieces of equipment. Am I an olympic level competitor in either of these activities? No. Is that going to stop me from buying the best i can? Of course not. I ride and shoot the best so i can only blame my limitations on myself (well, i shoot the best, still working on the bike). My number one hate is being held back by equipment. Why should i have to deal with cheap stuff just because someone doesnt think i deserve the more expensive bike?
> 
> I love the research behind finding the best piece of equipment. The hours spent scrutinizing every detail of the machine. Then i love trying to find the best deal on it, scouring google, ebay and craigslist for days at a time. For me its not just the thrill of the sport. Its the knowledge and understanding of how the equipment works and how it can be improved. After that, its the thrill of the hunt. Im only sixteen but i wear oakleys everyday. Not because my rich mommie bought them for me on a whim, but because i spent a solid week roofing, then researched the glasses for two weeks until i knew exactly what pair i wanted. The pride i felt walking out of the Sunglass hut with my brand new pair of fancy sunglasses is indescribable. Not only because i had the glasses, but because i knew more about them than the salesman behind the counter.
> 
> Whenever i see a man ride down my street on a gorgeous cervelo or pinarello I dont get angry at him. I just think, "That man really knows quality. Good for him". Sure, every once in a while its just a rich guy riding it because he can, but 9 times out of 10 its a really nice guy out for a ride on his beloved stallion. He probably saved for years so he could buy the best, and i can really respect that.



Wow, come here, my son! Spittin' image  :thumbsup:

**


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> An $8000 bicycle will depreciate less than a new car (average price: $29,000).
> 
> Few people would give some one grief for driving a brand new Toyota (or even an Audi) and ought to cut the cyclist more slack for their more modest spending habits.



An $8k bicycle is more akin to buying a $100+k car than a Toyota


----------



## peterjh (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm sure there are some cyclists that look at me and think to themselves "What the hell is he doing on that bike?" 

I am 30 years old, 20 pounds overweight, don't shave my legs, and ride a 2010 Supersix Hi-mod with Dura Ace and a set of Hed Jet 4s. 

But I am out there riding every week getting stronger, faster, and thinner. Before I got the Hi-mod I was riding something more befitting my skill level, an aluminum Felt Z-series. On that bike I rode a 30 mile loop three times a week. 

After getting the Hi-mod and realizing how much I enjoyed the geometry and the efficiency of the frame I now ride a 50 mile loop twice a week and a 70-90 mile group ride every Saturday. If I have the time I will occasionally squeeze in another 30-40 miles every week.

I have had my Hi-mod for roughly 18 months now, and in that time I have lost 10 pounds, increased my yearly miles from about 1,750 on the Felt to being on pace for about 6,500 this year, and increased my average speed by about 4 mph. 

I might not be training for the next crit, but I am pushing myself close to the limit. I get a little stronger every passing week. I feel good and have fun when I ride, so I don't care if I get the occasional glare from other cyclists.


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

tbh in todays economy the only time i get pissed off is when i see young lads like me struggling up hills or clanking along flats on old shitty bikes, practically stopping when trying to change down on there wrecked sora/tiagra/downtube gears and i mainly think "i wish that lads boss would give him a pay-rise even vaguely in line with inflation so he could save for a decent ride" i was lucky and managed it but its not easy.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

phiya said:


> What do CPAs ride? I might need a new bike.


Definitely go Italian: Colnago, Pinarello, or Bianchi. Same goes for lawyers.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

spade2you said:


> On of our best local racers was overweight and a smoker. He's no longer either of those, other than smoking most racers.
> .


Genetics are really unusual, aren't' they? It is amazing someone can be a great athlete, train diligently for years, be a great rider, and look the part of pro cyclist--but might have a lazy coach potato friend who jumps on a bike at age 40 and within 3 months could be hanging strong in a Pro/1/2 field. Those guys are out there. Too bad they didn't have the opportunity or desire to ride at a younger age.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

At least it gives me a little chuckle when I approach one on a hill, preferably on my training bike with rack and panniers. I find the best way to pass is sitting up, both hands off the bars, unwrapping a sarnie/banana, and cheerfully saying hello. 

Really though. Who cares?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Im gonna get me one of those Volagggggis with disk brakes. Only 16 pounds. 

Then I can be racer guy and commuter Fred at the same tiime.

Life will be perfect!!!


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

RkFast said:


> Im gonna get me one of those Volagggggis with disk brakes. Only 16 pounds.
> 
> Then I can be racer guy and commuter Fred at the same tiime.
> 
> Life will be perfect!!!


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

Go for it, no problem at all.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Gatorback said:


> lazy coach potato friend who jumps on a bike at age 40 and within 3 months could be hanging strong in a Pro/1/2 field. QUOTE]
> 
> Never happen. Genetics accounts for some success but no way it'll account for that.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

OnTheRivet said:


> Gatorback said:
> 
> 
> > lazy coach potato friend who jumps on a bike at age 40 and within 3 months could be hanging strong in a Pro/1/2 field. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

MattSoutherden said:


> At least it gives me a little chuckle when I approach one on a hill, preferably on my training bike with rack and panniers. I find the best way to pass is sitting up, both hands off the bars, unwrapping a sarnie/banana, and cheerfully saying hello.
> 
> Really though. Who cares?


yea, who cares, but what's the chuckle all about?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Brad the Bold said:


> *I wish I could buy 20-something legs, lungs, heart, testosterone...*


pm me. I have what you're looking for including testosterone ...good prices too.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Gatorback said:


> Definitely go Italian: Colnago, Pinarello, or Bianchi. Same goes for lawyers.


Lawyers in Europe buy Trek, Specialized and Cannondale


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm laughting at this one because I think even us old guys with the nice bike have been there and done that at some point.

however for you young guys who want to laugh, heckle or what ever.

take out a piece of paper and record the following information

your age and weight

your normal cruising speed. not average, or workout speed just what you would normally see on a sunday afternoon on the flat without wind

make a list starting with yourself and all those you ride with on a regular basis. put a 3 next to your name. now put a number from 1 to 5 next to theirs. 1 means they are much better than you. 5 means they are much worse. If you are one of the best riders you will not have many 1s, or 2.

If you are riding in 10, 20, and 30 years, pull the information out and see where you stand. Make a list of any new riders and do the same thing while updating the old list

beware of the weight creep that 2 lbs a year does add up watch for the 10 lb marriage and kid bump.
watch for the work and family stress bump and work travel bump.

somewhere 10 20 or 30 years from now, you will be able to have a nice bike and if you are still riding chances are pretty high that you have joined the OLD MEN THAT GET FAT IN WINTER AND THEN PISS OFF ALL THE YOU YOUNGER RIDER WITH THEIR NICE BIKE CLUB.BY most of you friends have quit riding and a few poor riders have caught up,and you hae outlasted a few of the ones who were better.

then when someone younger tells you that you don't deserve a good bke you have the inforationto bore him until he rides off 

by the way the less expensive bikes you young guys ride are far better than most of us had when we youner


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

rose.johnp said:


> What's everyone's opinion on a category 6 riders (recreational non-racing types), riding full carbon $8,000 bikes? Does it matter?
> 
> If they can afford it, why not, right? There's nothing saying a person needs to ride a prerequisite weekly mileage, or keep a certain pace to ride a top of the line bike- or is there?
> 
> ...


Buy what'cha like. It ain't nobody else's business. And if ya worry about what someone else is ridin', then you oughta mind yer own danged bidness...

That said, a lot of people have more money than sense...

Just my $0.02, since you asked.


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

phiya said:


> What do CPAs ride? I might need a new bike.


What do meteorologists ride?

I started out on a Specialized Sirrus.  Cirrus, Sirrus.. all the same...


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

Herbie said:


> I'm laughting at this one because I think even us old guys with the nice bike have been there and done that at some point.
> 
> however for you young guys who want to laugh, heckle or what ever.
> 
> ...


Kudos to you. Nice description. I've avoided gaining weight, but the stress dramatically affects my riding. I can feel a tough week at work on Saturday morning rides. This week was so tough at work I just said screw it and am voluntarily skipping my Saturday morning ride from the shop. I'm going to go for a leisurely mountain bike ride instead.


----------



## asherstash1 (May 16, 2010)

"by the way the less expensive bikes you young guys ride are far better than most of us had when we youner "
thats probly fair comment...


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

I have to echo Herbie's note. LOVE IT! This is SO true. As a matter of fact, I'm wondering now whether I should pare down my thoughts of going with Campy Chorus and simply go Ultegra or even 105. I'm one of the hated "federal employees" (military, actually) and am losing my 15+ career (with no retirement) thanks to the budget debacle ongoing at this time, coupled with severe overmanning issues within the Service.

So I didn't play the politicking game well and will be out on my ear in 15 months or so unless things change.

At any rate, I didn't put 10 pounds on in college, after marriage, after children, or after divorce. Still tipping the scales at about where I did when I entered college 20 years ago. BUT definitely can tell when work stress is getting me down--slows me down quite a bit.

Shimano 105, now, is probably as good or better than the Ultegra I spec'd on the bike I bought as a teen 22 years ago. THOSE parts are still going strong... only upgrading due to the fact I need new wheels and I can find a 7-speed, indexed, brake/shift lever set! Trust me, I'd love to NOT have to buy a new parts group right now!

Oh, and the desire to get onto a new frame is driving the upgrade, as well.


----------



## Herbie (Nov 12, 2010)

i just need to learn to proof read before sending.


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

As a newer rider on a well equipped full carbon bike, I was aware some would feel some sort of negative feelings in my first group ride. Fortunately, I didn't care. 

I got the best used bike I could afford and I am loving it. If you don't like it, I fart in your general direction.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Gatorback said:


> Genetics are really unusual, aren't' they? It is amazing someone can be a great athlete, train diligently for years, be a great rider, and look the part of pro cyclist--but might have a lazy coach potato friend who jumps on a bike at age 40 and within 3 months could be hanging strong in a Pro/1/2 field. Those guys are out there. Too bad they didn't have the opportunity or desire to ride at a younger age.


I don't know if genetics had a role in it or not. This change wasn't over night, but over many years and the product of putting lots of time on the bike.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

One thing I can tell you a Carbon bike isn't going to make you faster. I'm as fast on my aluminum cyclocross bike that I use for commuting with a backpack on as I am on my $5K carbon road bike for racing. 

If the two bikes are geared the same and the weight difference is only a few pounds it's not going to make the slightest difference in your performance.


----------



## Buckhead (Apr 16, 2010)

124 posts, and no one mentioned another fact...maybe someone got a good deal.

I have a Dura-Ace Litespeed that I bought at an entry-level carbon price. I am not the slowest, but the bike is the definately faster than I am.

[Edit for my wonderful spelling]


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

skepticman said:


> There is a line that can be crossed.
> 
> Worlds Greatest Madone


:eek6: :lol: :eek6: :lol: :eek6:


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## bigzebra (Mar 14, 2010)

OnTheRivet said:


> Gatorback said:
> 
> 
> > lazy coach potato friend who jumps on a bike at age 40 and within 3 months could be hanging strong in a Pro/1/2 field. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

Becky said:


> Who cares? The more important thing is to take care of it....nothing more painful than a neglected bike.


Plus... keep the chain clean and lubed!


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

I am a cat 6 rider who can't afford a $8000 bike. Problem solved.


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

Makes more sense than Silicon Valley billionaires buying supercars


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Aadub said:


> Makes more sense than Silicon Valley billionaires buying supercars


Or appending a comment to a 4 1/2 year old thread.

Why doesn't it make sense for a Silicon Valley billionaire to buy a supercar? Is it different if it's a hedge fund billionaire? Or a real estate billionaire?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

wow talk about thread dredge


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Or appending a comment to a *lame* 4 1/2 year old thread.


amended it for you


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

JCavilia said:


> Or appending a comment to a 4 1/2 year old thread.
> 
> Why doesn't it make sense for a Silicon Valley billionaire to buy a supercar? Is it different if it's a hedge fund billionaire? Or a real estate billionaire?


$1,000,000,000.00 doesn't buy you much around here these days.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Gatorback said:


> Definitely go Italian: Colnago, Pinarello, or Bianchi. Same goes for lawyers.


Pinarello, Bianchi and most all Colnagos (less C60 and ?) are Chinese.


----------



## Paconunez (Mar 4, 2016)

Undecided said:


> _Real_ dentists ride Serottas.


Damn I'll need a new bike then


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

ludkeb said:


> I say this: Ride whatever you want. At least you're out riding.


Boom, case closed.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

What really bums me out is when a zombie thread isn't revived by a real zombie.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

milkbaby said:


> What really bums me out is when a zombie thread isn't revived by a real zombie.


How are you so sure Aadub isn't a zombie?

What I like is the people now chiming in mid-thread with serious rejoinders to ridiculous sarcastic statements. We must learn to read tone, people.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Aadub said:


> Makes more sense than Silicon Valley billionaires buying supercars


I saw Barry Bonds driving around in his McLaren with his S-Works McLaren Tarmac on top of it. He can have his cake and eat it too!


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

deviousalex said:


> I saw Barry Bonds driving around in his McLaren with his S-Works McLaren Tarmac on top of it. He can have his cake and eat it too!


If he wasn't a doper it'd be a Motobecane on the roof of his 2001 Civic,,


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree with gizzard

heck, when I was racing, my pockets were not so deep. My riding buddies and me mostly rode shimano 105-grade stuff, and mabe some Ultegra. OK maybe a few had C record

the old guys had the Dura Ace and C Record (or were still riding their Super Record from 70s, 80s)

So I see the high end bikes as something pleasing to those with money and appreciation for the thin iota of extra refinement you get by going top tier. Like buying a Rolex, when a Timex could do the job as well - even for a enthusiastic, ambitious racer.

today, the bikes one of my cheaper hobbies. So I run Red on my S works now - and probably would do a 15km time trial taking 10 minutes longer than 25 years ago - ha.


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

Either the bike is 'too good' for you, or it's holding you back. Which situation would you rather be in?

I think of it as getting a bike you can grow into -- whether you actually do or not.


----------

